# This post is for kehoe users only



## Midway (Sep 30, 2015)

this is the first jig i made for cutting dovetail (kehoe) slots in the top corner.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting,how about a photo of the results ?


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

For those who do bot know what Kehoe Slots are, here is a picture taken from the Kehoe site:








I sometimes use them on shadow box frames.


----------

